# Thurs 23rd April - My north west friends



## Val (Apr 22, 2013)

Evening, I'm in the area this Thursday. Are any of you free and wish to host me for a knock any time from 4pm?

I reckon we should scrape in 18 from 4 ish.

Alternatively if any GMNWOOM captains fancy scoring me at their place then that would be great too.

:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Evening, I'm in the area this Thursday. Are any of you free and wish to host me for a knock any time from 4pm?

I reckon we should scrape in 18 from 4 ish.

Alternatively if any GMNWOOM captains fancy scoring me at their place then that would be great too.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hello Val - different calendar in Scotland? You'll want the lighting up times changed next for the farmers...

I should be up at our gaff but it will probably be around 5.30, but might be able to sneak off early and get there for 5. Greens are getting there, hopefully this rain, will help a little as well. should just get the 18 in.

No probs if anywhere else is nearer, better, but glad to host you.:thup:

LB


----------



## Val (Apr 22, 2013)

Cheers LB, I did mean 25th 

Lets see what develops mate but would happily play Lee Park, will Scouser come out and try his luck???


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Cheers LB, I did mean 25th 

Lets see what develops mate but would happily play Lee Park, will Scouser come out and try his luck???
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, yes. Then we'll only get 12 holes in.

Wait for the other offers to roll in, then see what suits you best. Defo available, but no problems if you go elsewhere.

The greens were still firm and soily on saturday, they may be great by Thursday, or they may not,TBH.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2013)

I just had my opponent ring me today for the Northern matchplay so i have to play him Friday at home and Sunday at his. Unfortunately i wont get away with playing thursday, friday, saturday and Sunday.

I usually play Thursdays as well


----------



## louise_a (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry Val, but thursday is my comp day.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi pal, I am up for a game. Could either play Lymm, or your mates place. 4pm should be good for me. Let me know mate... Will pm you my mobile....


----------



## Val (Apr 22, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Hi pal, I am up for a game. Could either play Lymm, or your mates place. 4pm should be good for me. Let me know mate... Will pm you my mobile....
		
Click to expand...

Thanks bud, and have forwarded mine.

4pm would be bang on at Lymm if that's OK with you.


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 23, 2013)

Hope you get the game with Karl sorted out Val.
Am off work (for a change) but we have a comp day on Thursday which I'm playing in, in the morning.
Think slots for this go until after 4pm so it would've been tough to get 18 in.
Next time.

Greg


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Thanks bud, and have forwarded mine.

4pm would be bang on at Lymm if that's OK with you.
		
Click to expand...

Val, I've checked with karl to see if 4.30 at Lymm is ok with him, so I can get there, after an early dart.

He's fine with that, as long as it doesn't knacker any of your plans, is this OK for you?


----------



## Val (Apr 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Val, I've checked with karl to see if 4.30 at Lymm is ok with him, so I can get there, after an early dart.

He's fine with that, as long as it doesn't knacker any of your plans, is this OK for you?
		
Click to expand...

That's perfect mate, I'll see you there.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2013)

Valentino said:



			That's perfect mate, I'll see you there.
		
Click to expand...

We have a date guys, lymm at 4.30. I've got karl's moby in case of any problems, have you got it in case of any probs, Val?

This wont be an official card for me, just a knock (so everyone knows).

Karl/Val I'm collecting the Â£20 entry fees, if you're ok for that on Thursday.

Val, remind me to give you a tenner back, to give to davey (bigslice).


----------



## Val (Apr 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			We have a date guys, lymm at 4.30. I've got karl's moby in case of any problems, have you got it in case of any probs, Val?

This wont be an official card for me, just a knock (so everyone knows).

Karl/Val I'm collecting the Â£20 entry fees, if you're ok for that on Thursday.

Val, remind me to give you a tenner back, to give to davey (bigslice).
		
Click to expand...

Karl's mobile yes

Â£20 yes

And happy to take a ten spot for Davey.

And should add not a score for me either at Lymm.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Karl's mobile yes

Â£20 yes

And happy to take a ten spot for Davey.

And should add not a score for me either at Lymm.
		
Click to expand...

Good man, no problem.


----------



## Junior (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd love to join you fellas but im in Peterborough Thursday and wont be back in time.  I'll be down for 9 holes later on though so will hopefully catch you for a beer later.


----------



## Val (Apr 23, 2013)

Junior said:



			I'd love to join you fellas but im in Peterborough Thursday and wont be back in time.  I'll be down for 9 holes later on though so will hopefully catch you for a beer later.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 23, 2013)

I think I will ignore any reference to me on this post ;-)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2013)

Junior said:



			I'd love to join you fellas but im in Peterborough Thursday and wont be back in time.  I'll be down for 9 holes later on though so will hopefully catch you for a beer later.
		
Click to expand...

He'll probably still get more stableford points in 9 than what we score in 18 ......:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I think I will ignore any reference to me on this post ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Shush - you need your Thursday night lesson.......or.........the big bad wolfs gonna getcha.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Shush - you need your Thursday night lesson.......or.........the big bad wolfs gonna getcha.
		
Click to expand...

What lesson


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 24, 2013)

Valentino said:



			That's perfect mate, I'll see you there.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good fellas. See you there....


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2013)

Just back at the hotel, really enjoy the game at Lymm and a massive thanks to Karl for hosting me and thanks to Liverbirdie for joining us.

I'll leave them to tell you the scores but all I will say is you GMNWOOM players should be glad this wasn't a counter as someone had a good score going, as to who took the money all I will say is there's no Scottish notes circulating the NW :rofl:

Thanks fellas, I'll see you again soon.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Just back at the hotel, really enjoy the game at Lymm and a massive thanks to Karl for hosting me and thanks to Liverbirdie for joining us.

I'll leave them to tell you the scores but all I will say is you GMNWOOM players should be glad this wasn't a counter as someone had a good score going, as to who took the money all I will say is there's no Scottish notes circulating the NW :rofl:

Thanks fellas, I'll see you again soon.
		
Click to expand...

Dont be so shy :rofl:

As soon as you all said it wasnt a counter it was destined for somebody to have a good score


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Dont be so shy :rofl:

As soon as you all said it wasnt a counter it was destined for somebody to have a good score 

Click to expand...

Well when I got told I was worse than Birchy then you know there's a score on :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Well when I got told I was worse than Birchy then you know there's a score on :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You must of burned it up big style and i will have a ton on Peter saying that :rofl:

You will be taking over the stables soon then mate :thup:


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You must of burned it up big style and i will have a ton on Peter saying that :rofl:

You will be taking over the stables soon then mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Correct on the first part, a bit to go before I get close to the second part


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Correct on the first part, a bit to go before I get close to the second part 

Click to expand...

Well he turned up on his Shetland pony, a cheroot in his mouth, and said make my day,pardner.........

42 points I think he would have got, but as said  - a none counter. I don't know what I got, as we played "Carousel", but I think it only would have been about 27 points, so glad I didn't.

A tight, thinkers course, so looking forward to plotting my way around when it counts. The greens weren't great, but were true, but who'se greens are great at the moment. I liked the course, and the company and looking forward to it next time.

God, I'd love to be called a bandit again......


----------



## Scouser (Apr 25, 2013)

42 POINTS off 7/8th.....is that human?


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			42 POINTS off 7/8th.....is that human?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair that was the full allowance, still likely to be 40 off 7/8 :rofl:

It was a non counter so chances are it will be 30 at best next time.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			To be fair that was the full allowance, still likely to be 40 off 7/8 :rofl:

It was a non counter so chances are it will be 30 at best next time.
		
Click to expand...

Birchy u ain't the man any longer..... 

Val looks like I will be buying u your scouse.... :cheers:


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Val looks like I will be buying u your scouse.... :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I hope so, you boys don't want me polluting the north west with scottish notes do you?


----------



## Scouser (Apr 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I hope so, you boys don't want me polluting the north west with scottish notes do you?



Click to expand...

I don't want your money I want your haggis :whoo:


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I don't want your money I want your haggis :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I don't want your money I want your haggis :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


That could be taken in so so many different ways mate!!! Not feeling quite so confident about taking on the big boys now are you?

Val, is that score with your Taylor Mades? If so, why are you selling them?


----------



## Scouser (Apr 25, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			That could be taken in so so many different ways mate!!! Not feeling quite so confident about taking on the big boys now are you?

?
		
Click to expand...


Val is awesome (for one game anyway) ,  steady Dave is well.... Steady.... Junior is a decent ball striker... Birchy is a bandit...  As for the others not sure how big they are.... 

As for u.... Bring it on small fry :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			As for u.... Bring it on small fry :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You been watching me in the shower again mate??????


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			That could be taken in so so many different ways mate!!! Not feeling quite so confident about taking on the big boys now are you?

Val, is that score with your Taylor Mades? If so, why are you selling them?
		
Click to expand...

No that's my score with the new sticks


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			No that's my score with the new sticks
		
Click to expand...


And what would they be Mr Coy????


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well he turned up on his Shetland pony, a cheroot in his mouth, and said make my day,pardner.........

42 points I think he would have got, but as said  - a none counter. I don't know what I got, as we played "Carousel", but I think it only would have been about 27 points, so glad I didn't.

A tight, thinkers course, so looking forward to plotting my way around when it counts. The greens weren't great, but were true, but who'se greens are great at the moment. I liked the course, and the company and looking forward to it next time.

God, I'd love to be called a bandit again......
		
Click to expand...

Had a top evening playing in Val's shadow....  I personally think he should go back to the TM's as he strikes those Adams for too well !!
Our SI 3 is a long tight tough par 4 that you rarely see birdied.  Val from 190 yards out, inside the trees called his shot, a low stinging hybrid that landed 18 ft from the pin.  Birdie put like is was a 1 footer... TFC, I take the cash now boys..... That plus 2 or 3 other birdies... I think we got a new NWOOM favorite! Just glad i didnt win as i dont think i can use those scottish notes in Lymm  
If anybody fancies a game on Thursdays I am there pretty much every week (weather permitting


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 26, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			If anybody fancies a game on Thursdays I am there pretty much every week (weather permitting
		
Click to expand...

I might have to take you up on that offer Karl if you don't mind.  I think maybe a Reconnaissance Mission is needed :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I might have to take you up on that offer Karl if you don't mind.  I think maybe a Reconnaissance Mission is needed :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Its all getting rather professional this practice round approach :rofl:

Same can be done for Davyhulme if people fancy it. I will be up there next couple of weeks a few times if theres people wanting a knock.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Me too. Its all getting rather professional this practice round approach :rofl:

Same can be done for Davyhulme if people fancy it. I will be up there next couple of weeks a few times if theres people wanting a knock.
		
Click to expand...

I think my grudge match may be a practice round too... Saying that I plan on kicking blue 's bum so might post a good score :whoo:


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 26, 2013)

No worries.  Just let me know chaps. There may be the odd Thursday i am not playing, but if you text me Monday/Tuesday i can let you know straight away.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I think my grudge match may be a practice round too... Saying that I plan on kicking blue 's bum so might post a good score :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You still not sorted that out yet? :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 26, 2013)

Im up for a knock this Thursday coming (2nd May) if anybody else is? Lymm or Davyhulme is fine by me, i can be there at 4:30 either course.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You still not sorted that out yet? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It's on the last may bank holiday... One of the brothers grim is hosting it can't rememberwho ooffered of the top of my head... Think lou may be making it a 4ball


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Me too. Its all getting rather professional this practice round approach :rofl:

Same can be done for Davyhulme if people fancy it. I will be up there next couple of weeks a few times if theres people wanting a knock.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, mate, see whats going on.

Remember everyone, all rounds should be advised to that courses captain whether it's an official one or not.

*Also, no gimmes when the official cards are done - not ever.
*


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im up for a knock this Thursday coming (2nd May) if anybody else is? Lymm or Davyhulme is fine by me, i can be there at 4:30 either course.
		
Click to expand...

Could be a plan mate! Can do Lymm in Thurs, but will defo confirm first thing Monday morning!


----------

